# BFN - Bleeding started 3 days after Transfer



## cecila (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi,

Was hoping someone could help me, I have recently done a FET which ended in a BFN, I had 2 embryo's transferred was on prognova and cyclogest pesaries and 3 days after transfer I started to bleed and kept on bleeding all the way through the 2ww, it was a BFN which i expected but was so disappointing to bleed so early, I rang the unit a few times and even at my test appointment they said it was very unusual to bleed that early and that long I bled for about 12 days had a few days off and today have had more bleeding had my test last Thursday, they have said they probably can't give me any answers as it is unusual, has anyone else had this and bled that early in a 2ww ??

I did have a sickness bug the day before I started to bleed but the nurses said this shouldn't of affected the tablets ??

any help would be greatly appreciated.

thanks cecilia xxxxxxxxx


----------

